# Viper 5900 complete remote system.



## pichoni (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Guys. This happened to me first time in four years. My battery went down/discharged. I recharged it but now when I push the starter button on my remote starter, the vehicle (Honda crv 2005) keeps cranking but does not start. Do I need to reset the button for my remote starter or what, please let me know. I did not reset it for the fear is something else goes wrong. Based on your experience please let me know.
Thanks.


----------

